# Need White Pine seedlings



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I was looking for a place to pick up about 200-250 seedlings in NE ohio for a decent price. I was going to fill in a few open areas this spring trying to get some nice cover for the deer in the future. Does anyone know of a local place that's dirt cheap? Or should I just order from this place online.. I Believe it was 250 10" bare root seedlings for $60


----------



## Team VanHorn (Jun 27, 2013)

I've bought a ton of trees over the past 3 year, around 1600 trees from numerous venders above a place called bittsy gardens out of cold water Michigan tops them all. 
A close second would be a state ran nursery out of Kentucky. 
I've planted oaks all type and white pine as well as some fruit bearing trees best results were bittsy gardens 
They have ebay sales often and will ship the trees when it's best suited to plant in your area. 
Can't go wrong here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Geauga County Land and Soil Conservation Dept has a sale every April. Forms are online. You can order fish too.....Bass, Bluegill, Amur etc.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

I used to plant them when I was in the CCC. They say 20 percent make it, so use that when you order your trees.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

a lot of time your local water and soil places and conservation clubs in your area will sell them in the spring I have bought them from a place in union co. ohio a couple of times for cheap. check with your county offices they should be able to direct you to places that sell them good luck I hope this helps you out.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

It was a real shame when the Ohio state nurseries shut down. I bought thousands of seedlings out of Marietta especially the white pine. I agree, county soil and conservation depts. are a good bet.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I found a place for a real nice price.. 
Is there a big difference in the survival rate between 3-6" seedlings and 18-24" seedlings.. I know the price difference is a bit steep. 
3-6" = .23¢
18-24" = .94¢ 
I decided to fill out another field so im ordering 500 of them.. Im 16 and trying to keep up with the gas money so the $105 option sounds a lot better than the $400plus.
So what are the sizes a years difference?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Probably 2 years difference between those two. Though it doesn&#8217;t seem like it, you&#8217;ll be money ahead to get the bigger ones. 3&#8221;-6&#8221; pines are hard to get to maturity unless you&#8217;re babysitting them every day and night. Shallow roots struggle to get enough water, and deer and rabbits are constantly nipping them off in cold weather. You&#8217;re young, so rather than buying 500 this year just buy 100 or 150 each year for the next several years. In 10 years you&#8217;ll be glad you did.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

im looking for a fast growing and dense pine to block my house from the road that will thrive in southern ohio. my house sits back about 100 yards and i want something where it cant be seen...any ideas?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ostbucks98 said:


> im looking for a fast growing and dense pine to block my house from the road that will thrive in southern ohio. my house sits back about 100 yards and i want something where it cant be seen...any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


How many you looking for? I have a bunch that I'm thinking of cutting down since they are going to block the view of the hills. Our soil is crappy clay and they are growing about a foot a year in it. You can have as many as you want. Guessing I have 50 or so.


----------

